# Hill House Haunt for 07



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

I've been having a really difficult time getting good pictures of our haunt this year, so I don't have many. But I wanted to thank all of you for your great advice after sharing my pictures last year. I've put your advice to good use by shrinking my graveyard and making it more intimate and interesting. All we added to our haunt this year was an opening/closing crypt, but it's amazing what you can do by just moving your stuff around to optimize your display...

A few pics for 07

Have a safe Halloween everyone!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

The ghost in the tree looks absolutely beautiful. Have a great Halloween!


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

Thanks for looking GF and thanks for the compliment on Isabelle. After so many years, I think I've finally finished tweaking her. What a showstopper. She's so much fun.


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

What a great display Ghostie. I need some real statuary for my graveyard.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

That is a fantastic idea to have the markers on the garage like a mausoleum.
The entire set-up is really great.

Is there a how-to on the mausoleum?


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Yes Yes I love the mausoleum idea.


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback guys. There isn't a how-to on the mausoleum, but it was pretty darn easy. I just carved 32 squares to fit the decorative squares that are on the garage door and after a lot of headaches trying to get them to stay, we just screwed them right to the door. It's nice to be able to open and close it during the month of October and it's light and easy to store the squares in black garbage bags off-season...

I like the statue too. I think that sort of thing makes it look more like a real cemetery. I'd like to make/find some more. The cemetery is our main focus, so I'd like to do some more realistic headstones, obelisks, crypts and things. And add branches. We didn't get to that this year either. I'd like an interactive mausoleum too, like ImaginEering's Blackwood Mausoleum. That looked like a LOT of fun.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

I remember your mausoleum from last year - I thought it was cool then, and it still is. I like the fence too.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Looks great. I bet your tots were impressed.


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

Thanks, I think the tot's were impressed. If screaming all the way to their car means they were impressed, then we hit the mark! Ha ha. My husband was a ringwraith and had a blast hiding in the dark until just the right moment. We normally don't do startle scares, but man was it fun. He even got a lot of mom's and dad's. We had a lot of drive-up folks so he'd stand by the mailbox right were they would stop and they wouldn't see him. Then...BOO! Man it was awesome!

I was the good doctor, asking if the kids wanted a shot or a treat. The smart ass kids got a good drenching with my syringe! I love Halloween.


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

Oh, and the mausoleum didn't impress the kids much. But it gave the parents something to read while waiting for the kids. They loved it.


----------

